# Gentlemen, present to you the "Grundle" from Ikea



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

Yep...Ikea faucet...the Grundle.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Did you warranty it?


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

reminds me of the ladylux, prolly the same quailty


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

It's a bar faucet. Customer furnished. No warrantee.


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

Had European threads on the integral supplies. Got any suggestions?


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

At least they put thier name on it.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

GREENPLUM said:


> reminds me of the ladylux, prolly the same quailty


Prolly not even close....


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Throw it in the trash.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Plumbersteve said:


> Had European threads on the integral supplies. Got any suggestions?



Grohe used to sell transition fittings I have no idea if they still do or not.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Plumbersteve said:


> Had European threads on the integral supplies. Got any suggestions?


Does Ikea not have any adapters?








Paul


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

I bet there were adapters in the box at one time. Have them call or email the company and let them worry about it.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Gettinit said:


> I bet there were adapters in the box at one time. Have them call or email the company and let them worry about it.


:no::no::no::no::no:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Tell the customer return it or, install it themselves...

Ikea is pure shiot! Run!


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

http://www.ikea.com/assembly_instructions/grundtal-wash-basin-mixer__AA-599084-1_pub.PDF

The manual says that North American faucets should be 9/16".







Paul


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

rocksteady said:


> http://www.ikea.com/assembly_instructions/grundtal-wash-basin-mixer__AA-599084-1_pub.PDF
> 
> The manual says that North American faucets should be 9/16".
> 
> Paul


It also shows all you need you to install is a cresent wrench and philips head screwdriver. 

Must be a simple install. Lol


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

GREENPLUM said:


> It also shows all you need you to install is a cresent wrench and philips head screwdriver.
> 
> Must be a simple install. Lol


Get a tube of Liquid Nails and you don't even need that.


----------



## Plumbdog (Jan 27, 2009)

Redwood said:


> Tell the customer return it or, install it themselves...
> 
> Ikea is pure shiot! Run!


had a remodel job once the HO is showing me around to all the different bathrooms all the while telling me we this sink and that faucet for here... then we go to the basement and in the corner is stack all this junk fixtures from Ikea. I told the guy we might as well stop right now because I'm not touching that stuff.
It took awhile to convince them , but ended up doing the job with me supplying the fixtures.


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

Other than the non standard connections, I kinda liked it. The quality was way better than the crappy plastic delta I've been seeing. 

BTW, has no one noticed the hilarious name of this faucet? Google "grundle".


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Plumbersteve said:


> BTW, has no one noticed the hilarious name of this faucet? Google "grundle".


I'll be introducing a faucet soon called the "Taint" look for it...:laughing:


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Plumbersteve said:


> Other than the non standard connections, I kinda liked it. The quality was way better than the crappy plastic delta I've been seeing.
> 
> BTW, has no one noticed the hilarious name of this faucet? Google "grundle".


Ikea calls it the Grundtal. Seems it's you with the dirty mind. 






Paul


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

Redwood said:


> I'll be introducing a faucet soon called the "Taint" look for it...:laughing:


Will it have male or female threads?

Female was the Taint

Male was called Chode......


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Does it have a male connection on the end of the supply tube or a straight piece of chrome about an inch long? If its the straight piece it has a notch line about 1/2" up, with tubing cutters cut at the line. The top half of that 1" chrome tube is 3/8" supply size. After you cut it you still need to take sand paper and work on it. Theyre still a ***** to push the nut and feral on.


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

Oops. I guess somebody would find reason to fire me over this post...


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

Had a lady call me out to install faucet she bought from pottery barn once. She thought it was the most beautiful thing she ever laid eyes on. I told her exactly what I thought of it and her smile change to a frown. After about an hour of explaining that when It breaks in the near future I, nor will any plumber she calls will have parts on the truck to fix it, or be able to get parts that week and brushing your teeth in the kitchen sink or trying to shave gets real old real quick. She saw it my way and there was a Moen installed at the end of the job.


----------

